# الراجل اللى واقف ورا عمر سليمان



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

*

*


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?o...=94348&id=100001994148881&oid=144783035583364​


----------



## نفرتاري (16 فبراير 2011)

*يااااااااااااه على التعريف 
الراجل الى كان واقف ورا عمر سليمان
فعلا معلومات كافية جدا
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كوينا*


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 فبراير 2011)

*ع اد ما ناس كتير اتريقوا
بس طلع راجل محترم اسمه حسين 
واسرته ف حالة نفسية وحشة لانه كان محل تريقة الشعب المصرى
بس هو كان بيطلع مكشر اوى
ووراه دايما
ميرسى لك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

> *يااااااااااااه على التعريف
> الراجل الى كان واقف ورا عمر سليمان
> فعلا معلومات كافية جدا
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا كوينا *




عشان متقوليش انى حرمتك من حاجة هههههههههه

شكرا نفرتارى لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

> *ع اد ما ناس كتير اتريقوا
> بس طلع راجل محترم اسمه حسين
> واسرته ف حالة نفسية وحشة لانه كان محل تريقة الشعب المصرى
> بس هو كان بيطلع مكشر اوى
> ...




اه فعلا حبيبتى

انا كتبت موضوع فى الشبابيات عنه

وعن السخرية اللى تعرض ليها وموقفه واولاده

شكرا فراشة لردك الجميل​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2011)

*هتروحى وراه انشااااااااااالله
*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا تاسونى معلومات فى غاية الدقة بس ياترى جبتى المعلومات كلها دى منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

> *هتروحى وراه انشااااااااااالله*




ياريت اتشهر ههههههههههه

ابقى البنت اللى واقفة ورا الراجل اللى ورا عمرو سليمان 

هههههههههههههههه

شكرا مارو لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 
شكرا كليموو كتير

لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

> شكرا تاسونى معلومات فى غاية الدقة بس ياترى جبتى المعلومات كلها دى منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
​نوووو دى مصادرى الخاصة مقدرش افصح عليها​​​


----------



## مريم12 (21 فبراير 2011)

*و نعمة المصادر يا تاسونى
هههههههههههه

ميررررسى كتيررررر​*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

*



و نعمة المصادر يا تاسونى
هههههههههههه

ميررررسى كتيررررر

أنقر للتوسيع...



مصادر سرية وذات اهمية هههههههههههه

شكرا يا مريومة​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

ايه القمر ده بس هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> 
> ايه القمر ده بس هههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههههه

شكرا روزى لردك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه
يااااااااه ده بيتعب اوى
شكرا تاسونى ​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> يااااااااه ده بيتعب اوى
> شكرا تاسونى



ههههههههه شكرا كوكو


----------

